# Panfish crank



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I am a bass guy, never fish for gills but I bought a crankbait online and didn't note the size of it beforehand. It is a panfish Killer! I can't keep them off it. So for you panfish guys, check out the youzuri snap bean in gold. I pull it out when fishing is slow and the gills just kill it everytime.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

